# Allstar 1509 2nd gen built by Wayne Fowlkes



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I've caught lots of fish on this rod along with two of my personal bests 49 and a 53
$300.00 Firm


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi - What is the length and rating on the rod, please?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

bferg sorry for the late reply.. it is 13' 2" and 33" to the center of the reel seat


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Perfect. Thank you. 
What would the options be for picking it up?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I live in Rocky Mount and will be at OBX the next two weekends... You are welcome to send me a message if you plan on buying it


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Rod has been sold effective the day thank you Brian


----------

